# short term rental in Paris



## heckp (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello fellow tuggers!

Any suggestions on short term rental company in Paris? There will be 6 of us.

Thanks.


----------



## fluke (Apr 19, 2013)

heckp said:


> Hello fellow tuggers!
> 
> Any suggestions on short term rental company in Paris? There will be 6 of us.
> 
> Thanks.



I used the rental service Vacation in Paris and had good results.  Stayed 10 days in Paris for 5 people.

Here is the website:
http://www.vacationinparis.com/


----------



## heckp (Apr 19, 2013)

fluke said:


> I used the rental service Vacation in Paris and had good results.  Stayed 10 days in Paris for 5 people.
> 
> Here is the website:
> http://www.vacationinparis.com/



Thank you very much


----------



## lprstn (Apr 19, 2013)

try airbnb.com


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 19, 2013)

There are TONS of bed & breakfasts.  I don't have links, but I know there are several sites that are directories of the bed & breakfasts.


----------



## heckp (Apr 19, 2013)

Would anyone have a place they stayed in before to recommend?


----------



## dreamin (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a weekly rental for this summer in Paris.  This company was well rated on my internet searches and the owner has been very good with email communications.  I have a signed contract for the week.  Worth checking into:
https://parisnicehome.com/en/


----------



## TravelAmore (Jun 8, 2013)

*Rental Flats in Paris*

We stayed for 7 days in Paris in August/Sept 2012.  Found a gentleman who owns several flats in Paris.  We stayed in the Le Marais area (Arrond. 4). It was lovely!  The apt was seemingly in walking distance of just about everything - when not walking, we used the trains - only once, during our stay. The nickname for our flat was the Hotel d'Argenson; a delightful ground floor flat. (not the real hotel in arrond 2).
The owner Pascal, of the company Paris Nice Home, is very hospitable, welcoming and friendly. I heard from someone he may be turning his multiple flats into longer stay rentals, but I'm sure he'll consider a week long rental if his flats are not spoken for already. Contact me separately, and I would be happy to share the owner's email address.  Please mention you heard a great review of his flat and services from Judy and her husband, from California, who stayed there in Aug/Sept 2012.

Hope this info is helpful!


----------



## Chrisky (Jun 9, 2013)

http://www.parisvacationapartments.com/
http://www.parisbestlodge.com/
The above companies are also very good, quick to reply.  We have rented from Paris Vacations Apartments twice and will be again this November.  Their service is excellent, and they are available whenever you need them during their rental.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 9, 2013)

Some of my paris friends uses vrbo.com when they have gaps between longer term rentals and my sister rented from owner on there when she went to paris with family


----------

